# Kühlung für 3570k



## kegg (11. Mai 2014)

*Kühlung für 3570k*

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell einen Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner als CPU Kühler. Da ich aber gerne übertakten würde und auch vielleicht auf 4,5 Ghz hoch möchte muss ich ordentlich kühlen können. Aktuell liegt die max Temperatur bei 4,2 Ghz bei ca 80°C das ist mir viel zu warm. Nun hatte ich überlegt eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen und ausreichend groß zu dimensionieren um später auch eine Grafikkarte mit zu kühlen. Diesen Plan habe ich mittlerweile verworfen. Meine Grafikkarte wird mit einem TwinTurbo II gekühlt und ist auf Vollast mit ca 55°C nun doch recht kalt. Wenn ich mir nun preislich anschaue dass ein NH-D15 der vermutlich stärkste Luftkühler bei knapp 90 € liegt und eine 240er Kompakt Wasserkühlung bei knapp 100€ habe ich mir gedacht könnte ich ja eine kompakte einbauen. Damit lassen sich ja angeblich bessere Temperaturen erzielen?! Nun bin ich in der PCGH die über Kühlung ging auf die Corsair H105 gestoßen und habe mir gedacht mit 2 NB PL-1 sollte diese ja ruhig zu stellen sein und doch sehr niedrige Temperaturen erzielen. Stimmt das so ? Gibt es noch bessere Alternativen?


----------



## tachchenx (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Der Plan sollte in der Theorie aufgehen.
Ich habe selbst mit Kompakt-Waküs gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Stueppi (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der gehört mit zu den stärksten Luftkühler und ist von 100€ weit entfernt. AiO Waküs sind gerne mal zu laut, Pumpe surrt und das bekommst du nicht mit leisen Lüftern weg. Es gibt aber ein relativ günstiges WaKü Set für einsteiger. Die ist von der größe her wie eine AiO, aber besser. Dafür ist die aber auch in Einzelteilen zum selber basteln. Ich weiß grad den Namen nicht, wird dir jemand anderes verlinken müssen wenn die denn was taugt.


----------



## kegg (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Hm hab in meinem Gehäuse jetzt aber eigentlich keinen Platz mehr für eine richtige Wasserkühlung.

Also wenn das keine Alternative ist eine AiO einzubauen, der Macho sieht auch relativ groß ist, kühlt der auch gut? Aber wenn der K2 wirklich so gut wirds eher der.


----------



## SilentMan22 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Nimm den K2. Um deutlich bessere Temps und Taktraten zu erzielen müsstest du die CPU dann vermutlich eh köpfen.


----------



## kegg (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Joa darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht  Hab aber irgendwie Angst das ich abrutsche und mit der Klinge im Die lande ...


----------



## drebbin (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Was hast du für ein Gehäuse? Wir müssen auch schauen das der Kühler reinpasst den wir empfehlen
Wobei ich sehe grad das dein Groß Glockner 157mm hoch ist - und der K2 154mm - also gäbe es da kein Bedenken 

Zum Köpfen gibt es in der aktuellen PCGH einen Artikel *Werbungmach*
Ich habe selber noch nicht geköpft (habe es aber mit meinem i5 irgendwann nochmal vor^^) aber die Beschreibung der Vorgehensweise ist gut nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## kegg (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Ok dann werde ich das mal lesen. CM Storm Enforcer, laut CM kann ich bis 175mm hohe Kühler einbauen von daher mach ich mir darum eigentlich nie Gedanken 

Ehm was hast du für Temperaturen mit dem Brocken bei 4,9 Ghz und 1,264 V ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Also ich bin von der Cooler Master Prestige Eisberg 240L auf den K2 umgestiegen und habe bessere Temps.


----------



## drebbin (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*



kegg schrieb:


> Ehm was hast du für Temperaturen mit dem Brocken bei 4,9 Ghz und 1,264 V ?


 
Er geht bei Prime95 glaube auf ca. 83°C hoch.
Da ich meine Spiele in 1080p immer mit relativ hohem AA aufwerte hänge ich eh im GPU-Limit und daher wird mein i5 da sowieso ni gefordert^^
Er läuft meist auf 4,0GHz mit 1,03V und da sind es dann ingame ca 55°C max.


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Und der K2 hat mehr Kühlleistung als der Brocken 2 oder? Hat ja auch wesentlich mehr Kühlfläche..


----------



## drebbin (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Jop.
Als kleinen Rat würde ich dir noch den Kauf von guter Wärmeleitpaste ans Herz legen. Damit der neue Kühler nicht an diesem Punkt ausgebremst wird.
Ich benutze für mein System (CPU/GPU/VRMs) die Gelid-GC-Extreme  - dafür gibt es auch einen Thread im Forum.


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Habs auch gelesen 

Nutze aktuell die Prolimatech PK-3. Falls ich die CPU köpfe nutze ich dafür definitv die Gelid. Die PK-3 müsste aber schon mit eine der top Pasten sein oder nicht?


----------



## rackcity (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

die 3-4grad unterschied sind auch egal


----------



## drebbin (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Wenn man aber schon köpft + neuer Kühler + höheres OC, dann sind die 5€ für bessere Wlp definitiv das kleinste Finanzopfer

Die PK-3 ist eine gute brauchst dir keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*



rackcity schrieb:


> die 3-4grad unterschied sind auch egal


 
Ich würde die Gelid in jedem Fall als neue WLP für den Übergang zwischen Die und Heatspreader nehmen.

Joa, wenn ich die Paste dann schon hab kann ich sie auch nutzen um den CPU Kühler damit zu verbinden, gibt ja noch andere PCs hier im Haus.


----------



## rackcity (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

und wirklich NUR köpfen, wenn du dir sicher bist was du tust. im schlimmsten fall schrottest du deine cpu. nur wenn man es umbedingt braucht. und für 200mhz mehr muss man nicht köpfen


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Wenn ich das richtig einschätze Limitiert bei dir doch die Grafikkarte sowieso und da nutzt dir dann die ganze CPU Power nichts, vom Risiko beim Köpfen mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Hm kühler will ich es trotzdem haben. Das ich aktuell nicht mal irgendwas in meinem System ausreize hab ich nicht erwähnt 

Weder Fifa 14 noch Grid 2 haben mir bisher wirklich Probleme gemacht ... Sind halt auch nicht die Titel dafür. Sonst hab ich eigentlich kein Spiel was das ausreizt. Battlefield 3 spiel ich zu zeit nicht mehr. Arma 3 könnte es ausreizen joa.

Nur kühler will ich es in jedem Fall haben. Hätte halt den Lautstärkevorteil und den will ich nutzen ...


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Naja da gegen spricht ja nichts. Kompakt Wakü mit leichter Drosselung der Pumpe kommt nicht in Frage? Gebraucht und noch mit Garantie bekommt man die auch recht günstig. Und gerade Corsair hat sich da nicht so, da zu nennen die H110i bzw mit 140er Lüfter H110.


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Ja das war ja meine Frage eingangs.

Nur dann wurde zum K2 geraten. Hatte halt in der Ausgabe 05/2014 von der H105 gelesen und das sie doch leistungsstark war. Nun habe ich mir halt gedacht das man dort zwei PL-1 drauf montieren könnte und schon habe ich eine leise Kühlung. Ich kann nur 240er nutzen. 280er ist zu groß.


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Die Lüfter sind schon mal nicht verkehrt, ich komme auf meiner H100i auch mit 2 Corsair AF120 aus und meinem i3570K auf 4,1 GHz. Und deine Lüfter sind nochmal besser.

Bei der Pumpe mußt du dich aber drauf einstellen diese in der Spannung zu drosseln. Meine läuft bei ca. 11,8 Volt, das sind dann noch gut 1900 U/min. Original hat sie glaube ich bei 2200 U/min. Aber sie läuft dadurch sehr leise.


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Gut wenn sie dann leise ist. Da hab ich ja nun Hoffnung. Wie drosselst du die Pumpe?

Ich würde aber ggf eher die H105 nehmen, denn die ist neuer oder?


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Laut diesem Test ist die Pumpe sogar lauter als bei der H100i:

Klick mich

Bei der H105 ist aber ein dickerer Radi bei, der bei der H100i ist ja recht dünn.

So wie die Pumpe bei der 105 aussieht ist die auch Asetek und die sind auch bekannt dafür das die Pumpen recht laut sind.

Bei der H100i ist es eine von CooliT, auch nicht DIE Leisetreter, aber immer noch leiser als die Asetek Pumpen.

Die Spannung reduziere ich ganz einfach hier mit:

Klick mich

Da muß man zwar das KAbel anpassen auf einen SATA Anschluss aber das ist ja hinzukriegen.


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

So eine ähnliche Steuerung lag beim Groß Clock'ner auch bei. Nur ohne S-ATA, das greift auf einen 3-Pol Lüfteranschluss zu und dann regelt es die Spannung.

Hm ich kann mit den db Werten nie viel anfangen. aber ca 35 db für die Pumpe? Das klingt irgendwie doch sehr laut...


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Den Sata Stecker habe ich bei meiner selber angebaut.


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Ja ok, aber wie sieht das mit der Lautheit aus? 35db liegt ja Welten über leisen Lüftern? Hat das nun was zu bedeuten?


----------



## rackcity (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

der K2 ist für mich leiser. hatte eine h100i/h80i mit 2 noctua p12+eloops lüftern am laufen. die pumpe drosseln ist nicht umbedingt gut. ich erinner mich glaube ich daran, das die pumpe davon schaden nehmen könnte.


----------



## John_D (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Schaden nimmt sie nur wenn sie zu stark gedrosselt wird, dann rattert sie aber sehr. Ansonsten ist es eine rein Subjektive Bewertung, jeder schätzt das anders ein. Ich kann sagen das mein System auch auf Silent getrimmt ist und ich sehr sehr zufrieden bin mit dem was ich habe.


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

So wenn ich nun danach gehe, ist ein Dual Tower Kühler eigentlich soweit genauso stark wie eine H100i

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8HsjgtMzEg

Hab das Video eben gefunden. Der NH-D15 müsste ja noch mal etwas stärker sein als der Silverarrow oder?


----------



## rackcity (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

de schenkt sich nicht viel. jedoch hier noch nen paar ausschlaggebende dinge


kompakt wakÜ

-sieht schick aus
-ist laut
-brauchst custom lüfter weil die originalen nervig sind


guter lukü (ekl k2,noctua o.ä)

-leise
-einbau je nach hersteller einfach und schnell
-sieht auch relativ schick aus


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Habe mir im übrigen auch überlegt das ein K2 mit guten Noctua Lüftern ja genauso 85 € kosten würde, wenn ein Lüfter 15€ kostet. Also würde ich vermutlich auf den NH-D15 zurückgreifen.

Am lautesten an der Kompakt Wakü ist die Pumpe oder? Denn Lüfter würde ich definitiv NB Blacksilent draufpacken. Ich denke die 1400 damit falls benötigt auch Drezahl geliefert werden kann, aber dann müsste die Pumpe laut sein oder?


----------



## John_D (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für 3570k*

Bei leisen Lüftern ist die Pumpe leider zu hören, es kann auch vorkommen das die Pumpen ab und an auch mal rattern.


----------

